# What do you think of metal bands with 2 singers?



## code_red (Apr 21, 2009)

Not like a frontman and a guitarist that sings but 2 full blown frontmen?

Me and my bf finally got a band going and our singer that we have now if really good at singing and high screams, but has no lows what-so-ever. Our music really calls for it. We were thinking of trying to find another guy that has great lows and mids. If it's done right do you think it will work? We're suppose to talk about it today at practice. We haven't brought it up to our current singer yet. I would think it would make it more diverse or more complicated depending on how it's done.

So, opinions? 

Thanks


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, Despised Icon, Into Eternity, Sikth, and Origin do it, and those are 4 of my fav bands. I say go for it, it adds a lot of layering and versatility to the sound.


----------



## code_red (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the reply. The hard part is finding someone...lol.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

it all depends on what you guys like, not other people. i personally have never heard a band i liked with two vocalists. bands like that usually try to do waaaayyy too much. if your band calls for lows and mids, why dont you just get that style of vocalist and leave it at that. plus, you gotta worry about the two butting heads.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 21, 2009)

I think it would definitely work. It would open up new doors for vocal harmonies and layering. There are plenty of bands that do it, just make sure both vocalists don't end up sounding the same like Fellsilent, I still like that band but from what I have read a lot of people don't like either of their vocalists.


----------



## code_red (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> it all depends on what you guys like, not other people. i personally have never heard a band i liked with two vocalists. bands like that usually try to do waaaayyy too much. if your band calls for lows and mids, why dont you just get that style of vocalist and leave it at that. plus, you gotta worry about the two butting heads.



That's what I'm worried about. I don't want them to over complicate things or butt heads. We haven't talked to him yet either so he may not be into it at all so we'd have to say "see ya."

I do think if it's done right it would be awesome. But, like mentioned it could be too much... I'm mixed.


----------



## Mazzakazza (Apr 21, 2009)

I think SikTh!


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 21, 2009)

Go for it i say, theres plenty of bands who have 2 vocalists, as well as plenty who experiment with more then 1 vocalist too. As a7stringkilla said though, be wary of overcomplicating things, or on the other side of the scale, dumbing them down to the extent where a second vocalist would be unnecessary.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

Mazzakazza said:


> I think SikTh!




i think SHIT!!!! song was great till the chorus hit, or didnt. if you want your music to go from heavy as hell to smooth jazz and back then yeah, do that. i personally like songs that stay within themselves and keep the same mood. lets put it this way. if heavy shit pumps you up and your sparring or something while that song is on, you might get yourself knocked out when the chorus plays. see what im getting at.....sorta?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 21, 2009)

I like dual vocal melodies myself


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> i think SHIT!!!! song was great till the chorus hit, or didnt. if you want your music to go from heavy as hell to smooth jazz and back then yeah, do that. i personally like songs that stay within themselves and keep the same mood. lets put it this way. if heavy shit pumps you up and your sparring or something while that song is on, you might get yourself knocked out when the chorus plays. see what im getting at.....sorta?


You're not cool enough for prog


----------



## svart (Apr 21, 2009)

even though I like Sikth, and really love mercenary, if you need two singers... you got two singers that are not good enough IMHO. a decent singer can do it all on his own...


----------



## skinhead (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> i think SHIT!!!! song was great till the chorus hit, or didnt. if you want your music to go from heavy as hell to smooth jazz and back then yeah, do that. i personally like songs that stay within themselves and keep the same mood. lets put it this way. if heavy shit pumps you up and your sparring or something while that song is on, you might get yourself knocked out when the chorus plays. see what im getting at.....sorta?



That's called variation, and I doubt that a lot of the new users here in the forum can get it 

This forum turned out on a breakdown metal/deathcorish discussion 

Maybe you can get this: If you neg rep me, I'm going to rip your fucking face!


----------



## code_red (Apr 21, 2009)

svart said:


> if you need two singers... you got two singers that are not good enough IMHO. a decent singer can do it all on his own...



True. That's the whole reason we are doing it. The singer we have now doesn't have the range we need. (metal) Vocalists are hard to come by here. I would be happy with 2 decent singers.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 21, 2009)

I love seeing metal bands with 2 vocalists, doeant really matter how heavy or melodic the band is, every time Ive seen a metal band with 2 frontmen it totally works.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 21, 2009)

I find the idea killer!

Switchback is currently recording their new album and they have 2 singers now!

Its going to be epic fucking brutal win!


----------



## Mazzakazza (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> i think SHIT!!!! song was great till the chorus hit, or didnt. if you want your music to go from heavy as hell to smooth jazz and back then yeah, do that. i personally like songs that stay within themselves and keep the same mood. lets put it this way. if heavy shit pumps you up and your sparring or something while that song is on, you might get yourself knocked out when the chorus plays. see what im getting at.....sorta?



I wouldn't call the chorus of that song 'smooth jazz' by any measure. It retains the attack of the rest of the song, highlighted by the blasts on down-tuned guitars, then plunges back into the mechanical sonic frenzy that is (was ) Sikth. 

If you wanna trade blows, I couldn't listen to unvaried stuff for very long, after a few tracks I'd get bored, so pumping out a chorus which is very similar to the song would be boring.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 21, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> You're not cool enough for prog


try to keep personal comments like this to yourself or word it in such a way to not be insulting to other members 


skinhead said:


> Maybe you can get this: If you neg rep me, I'm going to rip your fucking face!


calm down man  geez

The band I think pulls off 2 actual singers the best is Showbread, not really sure how that style would work in a metal band. Most bands I've seen do 2 vocals have a guy scream and a guy do cleans but it could be cool with a screamer and a growler...just make sure they know their place and don't think one is the main singer you know.


----------



## code_red (Apr 21, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> I love seeing metal bands with 2 vocalists, doeant really matter how heavy or melodic the band is, every time Ive seen a metal band with 2 frontmen it totally works.




Sweet. 

We we're thinking about when we play live too. It doesn't hurt to have one more guy getting the crowd going.




I think we are definitely going to talk to him about it. If it's a yes, then we'll go for it. No, then we're replacing him. At least we're giving him a chance.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> You're not cool enough for prog



is this cool enough for you? 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=42860351



skinhead said:


> That's called variation, and I doubt that a lot of the new users here in the forum can get it
> 
> This forum turned out on a breakdown metal/deathcorish discussion
> 
> Maybe you can get this: If you neg rep me, I'm going to rip your fucking face!



ripping my face isnt as easy as you might think. so yeah, i neg repped you n ill be waiting i guess.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 21, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Well, Despised Icon, Into Eternity, Sikth, and Origin do it, and those are 4 of my fav bands. I say go for it, it adds a lot of layering and versatility to the sound.



Into Eternity and Origin only have one frontman. Which isn't what OP was talking about.

Personally, i think its pointless as hell in a metal context.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 21, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Well, Despised Icon, Into Eternity, Sikth, and Origin do it, and those are 4 of my fav bands. I say go for it, it adds a lot of layering and versatility to the sound.



Not sure about the others but Origin doesn't have two frontmen; it has James Lee as a singer and Ryan/Turner/Flores doing backup.

When I saw The Ocean live they had two singers. Seemed to work fine. Although their goddamn blinding light show kind of detracted from the performance as a whole (spent 75&#37; of the show with my eyes closed )


----------



## Anthony (Apr 21, 2009)

A Farewell To Legs has 2 singers, it sounds great. The bassist sings and the drummer growls.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

the best advice i can give you is to do what comes out of you naturally. if you gotta think to hard about that or complicate it somehow then youre going away from who you really are as a guitar player. people can tell when youre faking the funk so just play. if its really in you then youll do well n i hope it goes well for you.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 21, 2009)

2 singers can be done - and done well - but first of all, you have to have two singers that _get along and can work together._ After that, everything can fall into place pretty easily. Granted, as has been said, it'll be more effective on recordings if the two voices either sound different, or are doing different things. Live, it won't matter, because there's the visual aspect which will make up the difference.

You didn't mention the possibility of adding a female singer; she'd be unlikely to add low pitched vocals, but it would definitely give you a variety. Interlock did that, and did it well.

Let us know what you end up deciding to do!


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 21, 2009)

I like dual vocals and don't think enough bands use them. 
On record as long as there's a difference in vocal tones it works but live I like the "Tag Team" vibe it gives off as I think it adds to the show, Raging Speedhorn were a great example of this despite them having 2 very similar vocalists they were very impressive and downright ferocious as a live band!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd like to hear one that doesn't make me want to punch myself in the nuts repeatedly.

That's what I think about them. 

In concept -- awesome. In practice, so far as what little I've been exposed to -- EPIC fail.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 21, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Into Eternity and Origin only have one frontman. Which isn't what OP was talking about.
> 
> Personally, i think its pointless as hell in a metal context.


 
Yeah, I was about to say that. Tim Roth does the backing vocals.


----------



## Variant (Apr 21, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Personally, i think its pointless as hell in a metal context.



Why do you hate Alice In Chains? 

Two singers is fine, just like two guitarists, two drummers, etc. Even awesome at times, and they don't have to contrast each other, IMHO. Disarmona Mundi have _*three*_ singing both growls and cleans on some songs... and some like 'Process For Annihilation' have growls layering up and it sounds positively beastly.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

Variant said:


> Why do you hate Alice In Chains?
> 
> Two singers is fine, just like two guitarists, two drummers, etc. Even awesome at times, and they don't have to contrast each other, IMHO. Disarmona Mundi have _*three*_ singing both growls and cleans on some songs... and some like 'Process For Annihilation' have growls layering up and it sounds positively beastly.



there is nothing i can say thats bad about that song but it doesnt need 3 singers to do it. THAT IS FUCKIN LAME!!!!!!!!!!! what are they, the prog-metal choir? do they circle jerk on stage? that is truely some nerdy shit.


----------



## eegor (Apr 21, 2009)

The only band I can say I've heard that has two singers is Fellsilent. I don't like the harsh vocals too much, but that's more because I'm not much of a fan of screamo vocals. However I think their clean vocals are fantastic. They harmonize just about everything, and I think it really adds character to their music.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 21, 2009)

I think they can be great, i mean Sikth, Mushroomhead and Ill Nino all have 2 singers, and i really like all three of them 
On the other hand, bands with as shit a male singer as Lacuna Coil...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> there is nothing i can say thats bad about that song but it doesnt need 3 singers to do it. THAT IS FUCKIN LAME!!!!!!!!!!! what are they, the prog-metal choir? do they circle jerk on stage? that is truely some nerdy shit.



I dunno, I'd say all the vocalists sound different and that it would be awesome live.


----------



## Variant (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> there is nothing i can say thats bad about that song but it doesnt need 3 singers to do it. THAT IS FUCKIN LAME!!!!!!!!!!! what are they, the prog-metal choir? do they circle jerk on stage? that is truely some nerdy shit.



 Wow... *"Not my cup of tea"* would do... shit, I don't think I've ever neg. repped anyone on here on the 2+ years I've been a contributor, and given the recent abuse of the neg. rep system, I'm really avoiding it but dude, you made me think about it.  Of course, you shit on Sikth as well, so there's really no accounting for taste here.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

Variant said:


> Wow... *"Not my cup of tea"* would do... shit, I don't think I've ever neg. repped anyone on here on the 2+ years I've been a contributor, and given the recent abuse of the neg. rep system, I'm really avoiding it but dude, you made me think about it.  Of course, you shit on Sikth as well, so there's really no accounting for taste here.



dude i didnt direct anything toward YOU and you wanna neg rep me? sorry, didnt mean to talk smack about your lovers. check it out, i am harsh when i dont like something but a am also very nice when i do. and some of you are gonna findout how very generous i can be, hopefully by the end of the year. so if you wanna neg rep me go ahead, i got thick skin n broad shoulders, wont mean shit.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Apr 21, 2009)

Acting like a hard ass doesn't impress anyone.

Stop being so provocative, nobody actually cares what you think, but at the same time, they don't like seeing their fave bands get bashed.

Oh and by the by, SiKth rock.


Dual vocals done perfectly, taking turns, doubling up clean and scream, harmonizing, all sorts going on, and unlike single singer bands that do the same - they could actually do it live.


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 21, 2009)

One doing clean and another doing growls or whatnot is good. I must say that I HATE female vocals, unless it's WitTR type stuff.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> Acting like a hard ass doesn't impress anyone.
> 
> Stop being so provocative, nobody actually cares what you think, but at the same time, they don't like seeing their fave bands get bashed.
> 
> ...



i didnt say anything against you either. if nobody "actually" cares what i think then nobody cares what you think, right? and if thats the case, why do you post on here. im not directing anything at anyone here and if i do its cause they brought it to me.


----------



## MTech (Apr 21, 2009)

3 inches of blood and lacuna coil come to mind.... nightwish etc...



Demoniac said:


> On the other hand, bands with as shit a male singer as Lacuna Coil...




He's a lot better on the new album. They got a larger practice room and it has more room for vocal practice I was told, plus they spent a lot more time focusing on vocals on this album.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> dude i didnt direct anything toward YOU and you wanna neg rep me? sorry, didnt mean to talk smack about your lovers. check it out, i am harsh when i dont like something but a am also very nice when i do. and some of you are gonna findout how very generous i can be, hopefully by the end of the year. so if you wanna neg rep me go ahead, i got thick skin n broad shoulders, wont mean shit.


 
Dude, you dont like something, thats fine. Say it politely like the rest of us do, and stop acting like a fucktard.



a7stringkilla said:


> i didnt say anything against you either. if nobody "actually" cares what i think then nobody cares what you think, right? and if thats the case, why do you post on here. im not directing anything at anyone here and if i do its cause they brought it to me.


 
See above.



MTech said:


> He's a lot better on the new album. They got a larger practice room and it has more room for vocal practice I was told, plus they spent a lot more time focusing on vocals on this album.


 
Im glad  I really do like them, and even on the CD's hes not too bad, but i watched a live DVD one of my mates has, and damn... its just awful


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla - I do see your point, but that's just not how shit goes down around here. Try to be less abrasive in future.

Also, I swear to Gilbert Gottfried, if this turns into another bitchfight about rep I'm signing you all up to the Brokencyde mailing list.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Also, I swear to Gilbert Gottfried, if this turns into another bitchfight about rep I'm signing you all up to the Brokencyde mailing list.


 
 Beware the wrath of DDDorian...


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Apr 21, 2009)

im surprised nobodys mentioned the number 12 looks like you.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 21, 2009)

I see two singers just like I see having an extra string...more options!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Apr 21, 2009)

How and the fuck has this got to 5 pages without anyone mentioning FellSilent? Come the fuck on people...


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 21, 2009)

Should work fine as long as everything matches togheter really.

Bland street bloom from sikth was a pretty good example but will prolly take a lot of practise to get it right (specially with volume differences).

Only examples that come to mind atm are brutal truth & gorguts and there's some interesting stuff going on on bucketheads enter the chicken album aswell.
Gorguts is prolly a bad example here since there's no real tag teaming or harmonizing going on there though so 

Seems like your singer is kinda in the same lane im in. I cant scream for shit & double tracking vocal lines literally is a pain to pull of . would be cool if the bassist or guitarist could learn to scream since i'm not too happy with my own "sound".


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 21, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> How and the fuck has this got to 5 pages without anyone mentioning FellSilent? Come the fuck on people...



i've seen them mentioned at least twice...


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 22, 2009)

I must admit i'm interested to see how Scar Symmetry do with 2 vocalists in place of Christian.


----------



## MTech (Apr 22, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Im glad  I really do like them, and even on the CD's hes not too bad, but i watched a live DVD one of my mates has, and damn... its just awful


It is, I just saw them recently and I'm going to see them again before the month is through. They had the new album streaming on their myspace to check out.. LACUNA COIL - [SHALLOW LIFE Out NOW!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> How and the fuck has this got to 5 pages without anyone mentioning FellSilent? Come the fuck on people...



5 pages? 2 pages here, someone needs to change there settings


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

MTech said:


> It is, I just saw them recently and I'm going to see them again before the month is through. They had the new album streaming on their myspace to check out.. LACUNA COIL - [SHALLOW LIFE Out NOW!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


 
Oh, nice  Ill check it out when i get home, but if his voice is better, that = awesome.


----------



## code_red (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys. I'm totally up for doing it. But, we found out last night he's "turning himself in and will be locked up for 90 days." I think we're just going to find a new singer.... or two.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 22, 2009)

go for 2.  we are working with 2 vocliasts for 6 years now - for our style i could never go back, at least now - we finally found the 2 which complete each other PERFECTLY, its just awesome, its like adding an additional instrument to the band. its tough work, but its worth it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

I was in a band years ago where one guy did high screams and Jesse James Leach style crooning, and the other guy did death metal lows, sounded amazing 

I wouldn't do it again though... or would I?


----------



## petereanima (Apr 22, 2009)

i need to add - make sure that (and thats hard when it comes to singers) both of them are no ego-divas, or you will have "he has a lot more text than me / he sings more often / he is louder / why only my voice pitched" - blabla ALL the time. we had that with our last singer, and it almost killed the whole band. replaced him and all is cool.


----------



## MTech (Apr 23, 2009)

Sven of Aborted has a new 2 vocal band him and some hot chick.

SYSTEM DIVIDE [new song online!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Apr 23, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> 5 pages? 2 pages here, someone needs to change there settings



 Fair enough...

Ok so i read through really fast and didn't see anyone mention Fellsilent, but i now look like an asshat so im sorry


----------



## f2f4 (Apr 23, 2009)

March_of_the_Mutes said:


> im surprised nobodys mentioned the number 12 looks like you.




i was waiting for that.
imo number twelve is a great example of the possibilities of having two vocalists.

they just have a nice layered and unique sound that you just can't do with one vocalist

example:


----------



## skinhead (Apr 27, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> is this cool enough for you?
> [myspacevid]42860351[/myspacevid]
> 
> 
> ...



I see you didn't get the joke. It's a piece of the lyrics from The Acacia Strain's Cthulhu 

"If you call me vince one more time, I'm going to rip your fucking face"

Just respect a little more, cause you don't know with who are talking


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 27, 2009)

Variant said:


> Why do you hate Alice In Chains?
> 
> Two singers is fine, just like two guitarists, two drummers, etc. Even awesome at times, and they don't have to contrast each other, IMHO. Disarmona Mundi have _*three*_ singing both growls and cleans on some songs... and some like 'Process For Annihilation' have growls layering up and it sounds positively beastly.



Alice In Chains only had one frontman. The other vocals were handled by their guitarist. And thats what im talking about. If you can have the guitarist/bassist/drummer do vocal lines as well, why hire some tool to standard around and do nothing for half the song?


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I think they can be great, i mean Sikth, Mushroomhead and Ill Nino all have 2 singers, and i really like all three of them
> On the other hand, bands with as shit a male singer as Lacuna Coil...



And the 2nd singer from Ill Nino's name is......


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> And the 2nd singer from Ill Nino's name is......



there isnt one. I googled it.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2009)

I know.


----------



## I_infect (Apr 27, 2009)

As far as death metal, check out a local band near me who's re-uniting. They are Ossuary, 2 frontmen, and at times a guitarist sang as well... these guys were pretty popular back in the day, and should have went somewhere, but didn't. 'I am Nothing' is pretty brutal, and one of their later tracks.

myspace.com/ossuarypausa


----------

